# what kinda p's do i have?



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

ive had my p's for about a month but i have no clue what they are. there still babies but heres a pic someone plz tell me.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Red Belly


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

cool how long will he take to reach 4-6 inches hes about 2 right now


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

deff a red belly...they grow about an inch per month or more till they are six inches or so


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is about right. i raised mine from the size of dimes and it took them about 5-6 months to hit 6 inches, given they have ample space and food.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

alright well i have em in a 36 gal tank right now, im probably moving them to a 75 will that be ok for life for 6 of them?


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

red belly without a doubt.

It's growth will depend on how well it's cared for. If it has a large enough tank, and has a good nutritional diet, they should grow about an inch a month until they hit 6-7 inches. After that the growth rate slows down a lot


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

alright cool thanks all last question when will they have red bellies?


----------



## adamc07 (Oct 23, 2003)

6 might do fine, depending on the personality of the fish. 4-5 is your best bet, but still uncertain how they will tolerate each other. I would stick with 4.


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

ONEmike said:


> alright well i have em in a 36 gal tank right now, im probably moving them to a 75 will that be ok for life for 6 of them?


I personally wouldn't do 6 in a 75 for life. I think 4-5 would do good for a long time.

I have 4 in my 75gallon and I will be getting rid of one eventually because i think it will be too crowded.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

where could i sell them? and how long could i keep the 6 of them in my 36 gal?


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

lol what the hell did i type b4..... ya thats a read belly


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

how long can i keep them in my 36gal?


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

I've got three in my 90g, I know I could probably keep another 2 but I want maximum growth from theses guys.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

i want mine to grow at least 4-6 inchs


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

ONEmike said:


> alright cool thanks all last question when will they have red bellies?


 They should have them around 2-4" then the red on its belly will gradually go away as they get older.


----------



## ONEmike (Jan 1, 2004)

alright should i leave my light on during the night?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Although I dont doubt the previous posters, I think people have a hard time seeing what 6" really is. I think 4" after 6 months is good growth. I would not leave lights on 24 hours a day, I go with 10 on, 14 off.


----------

